# Rodents in laundry/garages



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello guys!
The pest control confirmed rodent activity at our building (San Diego, CA), and recommended to set up bait boxes to service, and quoted us 35$ every other month., and this would be an ONGOING service.

He mentioned that since the building is old (built in 1960),another solution would be to replace all 5 garage doors (it's a Duplex with 2 units on 2nd floor and 5 garages and a laundry room on 1st floor) which can be expensive.

My questions to you:
1. Seems like a reasonable offer, but it's a little unsettling to be doing this for who knows how long. Would not a rat poison be a better solution?

2. Is this kind of ongoing service common?

Thanks!


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

it's a very common service, and cheap for the time and experience.

a "bait box" is poison. 

things to consider for DYI

make sure cats, dogs, kids, and the like can't get to the poison, but the rats can. (bait box with a lock)

if you do use poison where are the rats going to die? if they die in a wall you could have a stinky situation, Traps might be a better fit?

also look into why they are where you don't want them to be, clean up, don't leave pet food out.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

How long have the rodents been entering? Did this just start recently?

You can replace all of the garage doors you want. They will still find a way in through the smallest opening. I vote for traps, not poison.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why the doors, have they eaten holes in the old wooden ones?
One person leaves a door open and there in again.
Rat's multiply faster then rabbits and can eat through concrete.
If there dumpsters or stored trash near by?
Empty houses, tall grass?
Sometimes you have to step back and look at the big picture to deal with rats.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

I would do bait stations on the outside, traps in the inside. and then seal everything up the best you can. 

it's not uncommon to be charged $100 / month for this type of service. $35 every other month is pretty cheap. how much does it cost you in gas just to get to the property?


----------

